# No energy, barely moves! Help!



## HaleyFaisce (Oct 27, 2013)

My hedgehog, Croquet, has been acting very sick lately in the sense that she hardly moves and is very obviously constipated. I've tried pumpkin and a warm bath for it and I'm hoping that gets better. But it also seems like he hasn't been eating or drinking. He attempted to hibernate the other day and I'm not sure if it's because of stress or constipation because of stress that's causing him to not eat or drink. I've, so far, been syringing water into his mouth and I tried giving him strawberries, but he doesn't want anything. I don't know what to do! He looks so pathetic.  Please help.

EDIT: I'm probably taking him to the vet tomorrow to ask the professionals' opinions.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Vet sounds like a very good option. In the meantime:

Is she pooping at all? If not, and the at-home tricks aren't working (pumpkin, warm bath), it could be a blockage. Some hedgehogs need to be on their wheel to poop. Can she walk on her own? Try getting her on her wheel and gently spin it for her to see if that helps. If she can't walk, maybe rig a sling to support her weight in her wheel? Nancy's done that for injured hogs before.

You might need to syringe food along with water. Baby-food is an easily accessible option for the short term, and you can pick up a more complete diet from the vet.

Have you fixed the cause of the hibernation attempt (cold or insufficient light)? Many hedgehogs require the heat to be bumped up following an attempt.


----------



## HaleyFaisce (Oct 27, 2013)

Annie&Tibbers said:


> Vet sounds like a very good option. In the meantime:
> 
> Is she pooping at all? If not, and the at-home tricks aren't working (pumpkin, warm bath), it could be a blockage. Some hedgehogs need to be on their wheel to poop. Can she walk on her own? Try getting her on her wheel and gently spin it for her to see if that helps. If she can't walk, maybe rig a sling to support her weight in her wheel? Nancy's done that for injured hogs before.
> 
> ...


He can walk on his own, but it seems like it's hard for him. It just got worse today. Yesterday, he could walk just fine, he just looked uncomfortable. But today, I had him in a bath and he could hardly make his way to the end of the tub.
Yes, I did fix the cause. I got a space heater for the room his cage is in and I keep a heating pad in his cage.


----------



## HaleyFaisce (Oct 27, 2013)

It turns out that his condition is much worse than I expected. The vet said that he has blood in his stool and may have had a chronic disease for some time now and he will be giving me some oral medicine to give to him hoping that his condition turns around, but if not in a few days we may have to put him down. It hurts me so much to see him like this. If I have to, I'm going to put him down because for him to suffer is the last thing I want.


----------

